# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  الاخبار العالمية .. الاحد 4/12

## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*الإتحاد السوداني يوجه إنذاراً شديد اللهجة للاعبين غير الملتزمين بالإقرارات التي وقعوها مع الأندية



حذر  الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم اللاعبين الذين وقعوا إقرارات بالتسجيل  للأندية من عدم الإلتزام بهذه الإقرارات وهدد بأنهم سيمنعوا من التسجيل لأي  أندية بخلاف التى وقعوا لها إقرارات بالتعاقد معها قبل فتح باب  الإنتقالات،  وأشار الإتحاد إلي أن قرار مجلس الإدارة واضح وهو إلزام  اللاعبين بالتوقيع للأندية التى وقعوا لها على إقرارات وفي حالة عدم  الإلتزام لن يسمح لهم بالتوقيع لأي نادٍ آخر تأكيداً على جديته في تشريع  هذه الخطوة لمحاربة الممارسات السلبية في التعاقدات من مزايدات وغيرها،  وستصدر بحق هؤلاء اللاعبين عقوبات قاسية قد تصل لدرجة الحرمان من اللعب  نهائياً في السودان.

وقال أحمد الطريفي الصديق نائب رئيس الإتحاد العام أن إتحاده تسلم عدداً من  الشكاوي من قبل الأندية أكدت فيها أنها إتفقت مع لاعبين ووقعت معهم  إقرارات باللعب ولكنهم لم يلتزموا بالتسجيل لها  وأضاف: أن هذه الإقرارات تلزم اللاعبين باللعب للأندية التي وقعوا معها على  الإتفاق المبدئي ، ولن يسمح لهم بالتوقيع لأندية أخري وأوضح: أن الإتحاد  لن يتهاون في ذلك وسيحرم هؤلاء اللاعبين من التوقيع إذا ثبت أنهم يتهربون  أو يخفون أنفسهم من أجل التوقيع لأندية بخلاف التى اتفقوا معها.

وأكد الطريفي أن إتحاد الكرة عندما وافق على الإقرارات وأقرها كان يعمل على  حفظ حقوق جميع الأطراف وبالأخص اللاعبين ولذلك عليهم الإلتزام التام بهذه  الإقرارات وإلا فإن العقوبات ستكون بإنتظارهم.

*

----------


## musab aljak

*الكاف يستدعي رئيس الهلال السوداني مرة أخرى للتحقيق في قضية إعتداءه على حكم مباراة فريقه ضد الترجي



الأمين البرير رئيس نادي الهلال السوداني


جدد  الإتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم إستدعاءه لرئيس نادي الهلال السوداني الأمين  البرير بعد الإستئناف الذي كان قد تقدم به بهدف إبطال القرار القاضي  بإيقافه لعامين،على خلفية قضية الإعتداء على حكم مباراة فريقه ضد الترجي في  الدور قبل النهائي لدوري أبطال أفريقيا ، وقد تسلم البرير الإستدعاء  الجديد في الوقت الذي يترقب فيه الجمهور الرياضي قراره بشأن السفر إلى  القاهرة من عدمه.. ويؤكد البرير أنه مظلوم في هذا القرار برغم أن هناك  إدانه من أعضاء الإتحاد السوداني ومن حضروا الواقعة من عضوية لجانه الفرعية  في التقرير الذي إستند إليه الكاف في إصدار حكمه

   وسيطرت القضية على مجريات الأمور في الساحة الرياضية وواجه البرير معارضة  عنيفة في ناديه طالبته بالتنحي الفوري من رئاسة النادي، ووصلت المسألة إلى  حد الإشتباك بالأيدي واللجوء إلى أقسام الشرطة عندما هتف عدد كبير من أعضاء  النادي منادين بإستقالة الرئيس ما أدى لإصطدامات مع أنصاره ومن ثم اللجوء  إلى الشرطة.



*

----------


## musab aljak

*المدير الإعلامي لباريس سان جيرمان صوتياً لكووورة: مفاوضتنا مع بيكهام حقيقية وسنعلن عنها بعد إنتهائها



اللاعب الأنجليزي ديفيد بيكهام


تعيش  الأوساط الكروية الأوروبية حالة من الترقب لمعرفة الإختيار المقبل لقائد  المنتخب الإنجليزي السابق ديفيد بيكهام (36 سنة) خاصة مع التصريحات  المستمرة من جانب العديد من الأندية الأوروبية والاَسيوية في الحصول على  خدمات الجناح الإنجليزي ,ومع إستمرار تناقل المواقع و النشرات الرياضية  لأخبار الإجتماعات المستمرة بين ممثلي النجم الإنجليزي  والعديد من رؤساء  الأندية ظهر إسم نادي باريس سان جيرمان الفرنسي كصاحب الحظ الأوفر للفوز  بخدمات أفضل لاعب أوروبي لعام 1999.

وللوقوف على صحة ماتناقلته الأخبار والمواقع أجرى ( كووورة ) إتصالا  هاتفياُ بماتيس باربيرا المدير الاعلامي و المتحدث الرسمي لمجلس إدارة  النادي الذي علق قائلاً " هناك رغبة بالفعل من ملاك النادي والمدير الرياضي  لضم بيكهام والتفاوض حقيقي بالفعل , وأجرينا حديثاً مع اللاعب ولكن ما  يمكنني الإفصاح عنه الاَن أنه عندما يحدث تطور في المفاوضات و الإنتهاء  منها سيتم الإعلان رسميا ولكن أؤكد أنه حتى الآن لايوجد شيء رسمي"

وحول تطوير أداء الفريق و البحث عن الأفضل وأن بعض الأقاويل قد تناثرت حول  نية الإدارة تغيير الجهاز الفني للفريق لسوء النتائج رد قائلاً" لقد عقدنا  مؤتمراً صحفياً منذ ساعتين قبل مباراتنا مع تولوز وفي حضور المدير الفني  ولايوجد أي تغيير حتى الآن , وأنا متعجب بالفعل من هذه الأخبار فنحن في  المركز الثاني في الدوري و تأهلنا للكأس الأوروبية و النتائج مرضية الى حد  كبير ولا يوجد تغيير حتى الآن "

*

----------


## musab aljak

* رأس كارلوس بويول سليمة وسيلحق بالكلاسيكو 



ذكرت تقارير اخبارية اليوم أن مدافع برشلونة الإسباني كارلوس بويول سيلحق بالكلاسيكو السبت المقبل أمام ريال مدريد بالليجا.


وكان اللاعب تعرض السبت في مباراة برشلونة أمام ليفانتي بالدوري الإسباني،  والتي انتهت بفوز النادي الكتالوني بخماسية نظيفة، لاصابة دفعت المدير  الفني للبرسا، بيب جوارديولا لتغييره.


وأخرج الجهاز الفني للبرسا اللاعب بعد تعرضه لصدمة في رأسه أثناء لعبة  مشتركة مع كونيه وشعوره بالدوار وعدم وضوح في الرؤية لينزل البرازيلي  دانييل ألفيش المستطيل الأخضر بديلا له.


ويتصدر ريال مدريد الدوري الإسباني برصيد 37 نقطة وبفارق ثلاث نقاط عن برشلونة صاحب المركز الثاني. 

*

----------


## musab aljak

*جالطا سراي التركي باع أسهم في النادي للتعاقد مع رييس 



ذكرت تقارير اخبارية اليوم أن نادي جالطا سراي التركي باع بعض أسهمه للتعاقد مع لاعب أتلتيكو مدريد خوسيه أنطونيو رييس.


وقالت صحيفة (أس) الرياضية في نسختها الالكترونية اليوم أن النادي لجأ لهذا الأمر بسبب انفاقه مبالغ ضخمة في تعاقدات الصيف الماضي.


وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أن النادي التركي باع 3.2% من أسهمه بقيمة ستة مليون و900 ألف يورو لتوفير جزء من المبلغ اللازم لاتمام الصفقة.


وأوضحت الجريدة أن الصفقة اذا ما تمت كما يسعى مسئولو جالطا سراي فإن  اللاعب سيوقع على اللعب للنادي لمدة ثلاثة مواسم مقابل ثلاثة ملايين ونصف  مليون يورو في الموسم الواحد.


وأوضحت صحيفة (أس) في وقت سابق أن رييس (28 عاما) يخشي من عدم القدرة على  التأقلم مع مناخ الحياة في إسطنبول، ولكنه في نفس الوقت لا يرغب في البقاء  بأتلتيكو في ظل وجود مشكلات بعلاقته مع المدير الفني للنادي جريجوريو  مانزانو..



*

----------


## musab aljak

* مدرب سانتوس البرازيلي: لا يجب مواجهة برشلونة في كأس العالم للأندية بنفس أسلحته 



قال  المدير الفني لفريق سانتوس البرازيلي، موريسي راماليو أنه اذا ما التقي مع  برشلونة الإسباني في كأس العالم للأندية فإنه سيتجنب اللعب معه بنفس  أسلحته.


وقال راماليو في مقابلة مع الموقع الرسمي للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم  (فيفا): "سلاح البرسا هو امتلاك الكرة، وهو الأمر الذي لم ينجح فيه ريال  مدريد أو فالنسيا أو مانشستر يونايتد أو أي فريق أخر".


وأضاف المدير الفني "لذا يجب التمتع بقدر معين من الذكاء لكي يفهم اللاعبون  أن هذه هي نقطة القوة في البرسا، واذا نجحنا في مجابهة هذا السلاح،  فسيجعلنا هذا نركز في طريقة لعبنا أكثر".


وأوضح المدرب أن لاعبيه الواعدين نيمار وجانسو سيكون لهما دورا كبيرا في  منطقة وسط الملعب للقيام بهذا الأمر اذا ما شاءت الظروف أن تحدث المواجهة  بين سانتوس وبرشلونة في كأس العالم للأندية..



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم لينا الحبيب مصعب الجاك على الروائع
*

----------


## musab aljak

*فيكتور فالديز "منتشي" بالفوز الساحق على ليفانتي


أبدى  فيكتور فالديز حارس مرمى فريق برشلونة سعادة كبيرة بالفوز الساحق لفريقه  على ضيفه ليفانتي بخمسة أهداف نظيفة  مساء السبت في إطار المرحلة الخامسة  عشر من الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم.

وسجل الأسباني الموهوب سيسك فابريجاس هدفين وتألق زميله الأرجنتيني الشاب  ليونيل ميسي وأضاف هدفاوأحرز الصاعد جون أيساك لوبيز كوينكا هدفا  كما أحرز  التشيلي اليكسيس سانشيز هدفا آخر ليقودوا برشلونة ، حامل اللقب ، إلى فوز  كاسح 5/صفر على ضيفه ليفانتي ليواصل المطاردة مع منافسه ريال مدريد متصدر  جدول المسابقة.

وقال فالديز "لم يكن أحد يتوقع هذه المسيرة الحافلة في بداية الموسم ، هذا يوضح الكثير حول الفريق والعمل الشاق الذي نبذله".

وأضاف "نبذل مجهود أكثر بكثير على ملعبنا ، ليفانتي فريق رائع ، ولقد صعبوا الأمور علينا في بعض أوقات المباراة".

ولدى سؤاله حول مباراة الاسبوع المقبل أمام ريال مدريد في كلاسيكو الدوري  الأسباني ، وأوضح فالديز "المباراة في برنابيو دائما ما تكون مختلفة ،  ستكون مختلفة تماما عن المباراة أمام ليفانتي".



*

----------


## musab aljak

*مورينيو : ريال مدريد  يفوز بطرق مختلفة


أشاد  البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو المدير الفني لفريق ريال مدريد بفريق سبورتينج  خيخون ، ولكنه أكد في الوقت ذاته أن فريقه يفوز بطرق مختلفة ، مشيدا بروح  الفريق ورد الفعل القوي.

حافظ ريال مدريد على انطلاقته الرائعة وانتصاراته المتتالية بفوز ثمين  3/صفر على مضيفه سبورتنج خيخون مساء امس السبت في المرحلة الخامسة عشر  بالدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم .

وأنهى ريال مدريد الشوط الأول لصالحه بهدف سجله الأرجنتيني آنخل دي ماريا  في الدقيقة 35 ثم أضاف زميله البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو الهدف الثاني في  الدقيقة 65 ليرفع رصيده إلى 17 هدفا في صدارة قائمة هدافي المسابقة بفارق  هدف واحد أمام الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي هداف برشلونة.

وسجل البرازيلي مارسيلو الهدف الثالث للفريق في الدقيقة الثانية من الوقت بدل الضائع.

وعزز ريال مدريد موقعه في صدارة جدول المسابقة قبل أسبوع واحد من مباراته  المرتقبة أمام برشلونة في لقاء القمة "الكلاسيكو" بالمسابقة.

وأوضح مورينيو "كنا ندرك أنه من الصعب اللعب هنا، بعد أن حاولوا مقاومتنا بشتى الطرق.

وأشاد مورينيو بنجمه دي ماريا ، مؤكدا "إنه لاعب خطير خاصة عندما تتوفر  المساحات، لقد كان عامل الحسم بالنسبة للفريق، عندما أتى الى أسبانيا لم  يكن احد يعرف هوية اللاعب الذي انضم الى ريال مدريد، لقد كان مجهولا، ولم  يظهر بشكل جيد في كأس العالم، لكن إعجب به حيث يتميز بالتواضع وارتفاع سقف  طموحه، كما أن كل ما يهمه هو الفريق وليس الإنجازات الشخصية".

وأكد المدرب البرتغالي "نحقق الفوز بطرق مختلفة ، نتميز بروح الفريق وجودة  الأداء ، ورد الفعل القوي ، ولكن ينبغي أن نضع في اعتبارنا أنه من الممكن  أن نفقد أي نقطة في أي وقت ، ولكن ما يسعدني حقا هو أننا نحقق الانتصار تلو  الأخر".


*

----------


## musab aljak

*جوارديولا يريح 13 لاعبا في مباراة باتي بوريسوف إستعداداً للكلاسيكو 


قرر  المدير الفني لبرشلونة الإسباني بيب جوارديولا اراحة 13 لاعبا في مباراة  باتي بوريسوف البيلاروسي بدوري الأبطال الثلاثاء المقبل وذلك استعدادا  لمباراة الكلاسيكو أمام ريال مدريد في الليجا يوم السبت.


وأعلن برشلونة أن قائمة الفريق لمباراة باتي بوريسوف لن تضم كل من فيكتور  فالديسو ودانييل ألفيش وإريك أبيدال وخابيير ماسكيرانو وسيدو كيتا وسرخيو  بوسكيتس وتشافي هيرنانديز وأندريس إنييستا وليونيل ميسي وأليكسيس سانشيز  وديفيد فيا.


وتضم قائمة اللاعبين الذين استدعاهم جوارديولا لخوض اللقاء كل من بينتو  وبيكيه وفوناس وماكسويل وتياجو وبدرو من الفريق الأول بخلاف 11 لاعبا من  الفريق الثاني هو أوير ومونتويا وباترا ومونيسيا وسرخيو جوميز ورافينيا  ودوس سانتوس وديولوفيو وريفرولا وسرخيو روبرتو وفيمينيا..



*

----------


## musab aljak

*مدرب ليفانتي: برشلونة يسيطر على خصومه بطريقة مهينة 



اعتبر المدير الفني لفريق ليفانتي خوان إجناسيو مارتينيز عقب الخسارة  من برشلونة في الدوري الإسباني بخماسية نظيفة أن النادي الكتالوني يسيطر  دائما على خصومه بطريقة "مهينة".


وقال مارتينيز في مؤتمر صحفي عقب مباراة السبت إنه على الرغم من الهزيمة  الكبيرة، خرج فريقه "مرفوع الرأس" حتى وإن كانت شباكه اهتزت بخماسية نظيفة.


وصرح المدرب "كانت لدينا نية في تصعيب المباراة على البرسا، ولكن بمجرد  البداية مني مرمانا بهدف، لقد نافسنا حتى صافرة النهاية، والفريق لم يستسلم  في أي لحظة".


وأضاف المدير الفني "الفرص التي تتاح لأي فريق يلعب في كامب نو قليلة، وكون  البرسا سجل على أرضه هذا الموسم في الليجا بمرمى خصومه 39 هدفا دون أن  تهتز شباكه وهو يلعب في الكامب نو يعتبر بمثابة إهانة لباقي الأندية".


وأكمل مارتينيز "البرسا فريق يسيطر على الكرة وفاز في السنوات الأخيرة بكل  الألقاب، أكررها خرجنا من المباراة مرفوعي الرأس، حتى ولو بخمسة أهداف".


وعن مباراة الكلاسيكو السبت المقبل بين برشلونة وريال مدريد على ملعب  سانتياجو برنابيو أضاف المدرب "الجميع يتحدث عن مستوى ريال مدريد الآن،  ولكن برشلونة لا يستسلم أبدا ويجمع الفريقان احترام مشترك".

  ويتصدر ريال مدريد الدوري الإسباني برصيد 37 نقطة وبفارق ثلاث نقاط عن برشلونة صاحب المركز الثاني. 




*

----------


## musab aljak

*الكولومبي مورينيو يتألق ويقود راسينج لوصافة الدوري الأرجنتيني 


قدم  الكولومبي جوفاني مورينو عرضا رائعا ليقود فريقه راسينج نحو وصافة مرحلة  ذهاب الدوري الأرجنتيني لكرة القدم (أبرتورا 2011)، عبر الفوز على كولون  بملعبه بهدفين دون رد في الجولة السابعة عشرة من البطولة.


وحصد فريق المدرب دييجو سيميوني، الذي لم يعد بمقدوره الحصول على اللقب،  النقاط الثلاث لمباراة السبت بفضل هدفي كلاوديو جاكوب (ق40) والمهاجم  فالنتين فيولا الذي شارك بدلا من الكولومبي الموقوف تيوفيلو جوتييريز  (ق56).


وأنهى راسينج اللقاء بتسعة لاعبين بعد طرد جاكوب وماتياس مارتينيز، فيما  أهدر برونو أوريباري لاعب كولون ركلة جزاء قبل النهاية بست دقائق، كما طرد  هدافه الأوروجوائي خافيير تشيفانتون.


ورفع راسينج رصيده إلى 28 نقطة، بفارق ثماني نقاط خلف بوكا جونيورز المتصدر  ونقطة أمام تيجري الذي تراجع إلى المركز الثالث وإن كانت تتبقى لكليهما  مباراة.وتجمد رصيد كولون عند 25 نقطة في المركز السابع.


بدوره تضاعفت أحزان فيليز سارسفيلد حامل اللقب، فعقب خروجه يوم الثلاثاء  الماضي من الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة كأس أندية أمريكا الجنوبية "كوبا  سودأميريكانا"، خسر على ملعب أتلتيكو رافاييلا بهدفين دون رد.


أحرز أليكسيس كاسترو (ق1) وسباستيان كاريرا (ق86) هدفي الفوز، لأصحاب الأرض  الذين تقدموا إلى المركز الرابع برصيد 26 نقطة، بفارق نقطة أمام فيليز  سارسفيلد السادس.

ولم تشذ مباراة سان مارتين على أرضه أمام أونيون عن قاعدة النتائج، وحسمها  أصحاب الأرض بهدفين نظيفين ليحققوا ثاني انتصاراتهم على التوالي.


جاء هدفا اللقاء عبر سباستيان بينكو (ق43) وماورو بوجادو (ق60)، ليرفع سان  مارتين رصيده إلى 22 نقطة في المركز الحادي عشر، مقابل 25 نقطة لأونيون  الثامن.


وتعادل لانوس أمام ضيفه أوليمبو سلبيا، ليحتل المركز الخامس برصيد 25 نقطة مقابل 15 نقطة لزائره الثامن عشر.



  ولم يحقق فريق المدرب جابرييل شورر، الذي يسعى للتأهل إلى النسخة المقبلة  من بطولة دوري أبطال أمريكا الجنوبية "كوبا ليبرتادوريس"، الفوز في آخر  ثلاث مباريات كما لم يحرز أي هدف في آخر 325 دقيقة له في البطولة.


وافتتحت الجولة الجمعة بفوز استوديانتس دي لابلاتا على أول بويز بثلاثية بيضاء وأرخنتينوس جونيورز على أرسنال 2-1.


وتتواصل الجولة اليوم الأحد بمباريات بوكا جونيورز مع بانفيلد وإندبنديينتي  مع نيويلز أولد بويز وبلجرانو مع جودوي كروز، فيما تختتم غدا بلقاء سان  لورنزو مع تيجري. 



*

----------


## musab aljak

*مارادونا ينتقد التحكيم الإماراتي ويؤكد تعرض فريقة للظلم



جدد  النجم الأرجنتيني ديجو مارادونا المدير الفني لنادي الوصل الإماراتي  انتقاداته للتحكيم الإماراتي، معتبرا أنه وفريقه يتعرضان للظلم في كل  مباراة.

وتحدث مارادونا في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقد مساء السبت عقب لقاء الوصل  والشباب الذي انتهى بالتعادل الإيجابي 2-2 ضمن لقاءات الجولة السادسة من  دوري المحترفين، قائلا "التحكيم سيء ولو تفرغت لرصد أخطاء التحكيم سأكون  أحمقا،.. اهتمامي الآن ينصب على العمل مع فريقي حتى يكمل مسيرته بنجاح".

وتابع "لست أحمقا، ساترك التحكيم يفعل ما يشاء، لكن يجب أن أشير إلى أن  لاعبي الشباب تعمدوا إهدار الوقت في المباراة ولم يحصل لاعبوهم على إنذارات  بينما حصل فريقي على إنذارات".

وأضاف "لم يكن اللعب نظيفا والوقت الفعلي للمباراة كان 40 دقيقة فقط،  وفقدنا باقي الوقت بسبب تعمد لاعبي الشباب إهداره، لذلك أنا حزين لمستوى  التحكيم ويجب على التحكيم بأن يكون عادلا مع الفريقين".

وأعرب مارادونا عن سعادته بفريقه مؤكدا أن الوصل يسير بخطى ثابته ويتطور  بشكل جيد للأحسن، مشيرا إلى أنه لا يهتم بفارق النقاط بينه وبين فريق  الجزيرة وأن المهم بالنسبة له هو تطور أداء لاعبي الوصل.

وتشهد مباريات الوصل اعتراضات مستمرة من مارادونا على قرارات التحكيم،  وتتعالى صيحاته وحركات يده الواضحة بالاعتراض على إدارة مجريات اللقاءات.


*

----------


## musab aljak

* اياكس يفوز على اكسلسيور ويعود للانتصارات على ملعبه في هولندا 



 أحرز يان فيرتونن هدفين ليقود اياكس امستردام حامل اللقب للفوز 4-1 على  ضيفه اكسلسيور الذي أنهى اللقاء بعشرة لاعبين في دوري الدرجة الأولى  الهولندي لكرة القدم اليوم السبت.

 وافتتح فيرتونن لاعب منتخب بلجيكا التسجيل لاياكس في الدقيقة 11 بعد  تمريرة متقنة من كريستيان اريكسن ثم ضاعف تفوق الفريق بضربة رأس قبل سبع  دقائق من نهاية الشوط الاول بعد قليل من طرد صمويل شيمان لاعب اكسلسيور.

 وقلص دارين ماتسين الفارق لاكسلسيور في الدقيقة الاخيرة للشوط الاول لكن  ميراليم سليماني نفذ ركلة جزاء بنجاح ثم أحرز نيكولاس لوديرو هدفا ليضمن  اياكس انتصاره الأول في ملعبه منذ 29 أغسطس الماضي.

 ويتصدر الكمار الترتيب برصيد 34 نقطة من 13 مباراة قبل مباراته مع مضيفه هيرنفين غدا الاحد.

 ويأتي ايندهوفن في المركز الثاني بفارق ثلاث نقاط عن الصدارة قبل مواجهة فينوورد خارج أرضه غدا الاحد.

 ويحتل تفينتي انشيده المركز الثالث برصيد 27 نقطة وبالتساوي مع اياكس قبل اللعب غدا الاحد مع اوتريخت.

 وأهدر جرونينجن تقدمه ثلاث مرات عن طريق ديفيد تيكسيرا القادم من اوروجواي ليتعادل 3-3 مع نيميجن اليوم السبت.

 وانتزع نيميجن نقطة التعادل في الوقت المحتسب بدل الضائع بعدما أحرز البديل ملفين بلاتي هدفه الثاني في اللقاء.

 وفي مباريات أخرى أقيمت اليوم فاز رودا كركراده على جرافشاب 2-1 وادو دن هاج على بريدا بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل.



*

----------


## musab aljak

*نائب رئيس الإتحاد المصري للجمباز : نتوقع حصد معظم الميداليات في دورة الألعاب العربية


قال  الاتحاد المصري للجمباز اليوم الاحد إن بعثته في دورة العاب العرب المقررة  في قطر خلال الفترة بين التاسع و23 ديسمبر الجاري ستسعى لحصد أكبر عدد من  الميداليات رغم الغاء مسابقتي الجمباز الايقاعي والجمباز الفني لفرق  السيدات.

وتقتصر المنافسات على الجمباز الفني فقط بعد الغاء مسابقة الجمباز الايقاعي التي دائما ما تتفوق فيها لاعبات مصر.

كما تم الغاء الجمباز الفني للفرق للسيدات لعدم اكتمال العدد المطلوب  لاقامة المسابقة وهو أربعة منتخبات حيث تقدم منتخبا مصر وقطر فقط لهذه  الفئة.

وقالت هالة سلامة نائب رئيس الاتحاد المصري للجمباز لرويترز "ستشارك مصر في  مسابقة الجمباز الفني لفردي الرجال كما تشارك في فردي السيدات على كل  الاجهزة ونتوقع أن نحصد العدد الأكبر من ذهبيات وفضيات كل جهاز."

ويضم فريق مصر للرجال كلا من محمد شريف السحرتي المؤهل لاولمبياد لندن  ومحمد سرور واسلام شاهين وعلي أبو القاسم وأشرف نشأت وعمرو عصام.

بينما يضم فريق السيدات سلمى محمود واية عبد القوي ومريام الحاج وتغيب شرين الزيني بسبب الاصابة.

وأكدت نائب رئيس الاتحاد المصري ان المنافسة للسيدات ستكون سهلة بالنسبة  لمصر بعكس منافسات الرجال التي ستكون قوية مع منتخبات تونس والجزائر وقطر  والكويت .



*

----------


## musab aljak

*فابريجاس نجم البارسا: الليجا ليست مباراة الكلاسيكو 


اعتبر  لاعب وسط برشلونة الإسباني، سيسك فابريجاس أن بطولة الدوري لا تتمثل في  مباراة الكلاسيكو مع ريال مدريد والمقرر اقامتها السبت المقبل على ملعب  سانتياجو برنابيو.


وقال فابريجاس، عقب فوز فريقه السبت على ليفانتي بخماسية نظيفة، وفقا لما  جاء في صحيفة (أس) الإسبانية، تعليقا على الدفع بسرخيو بوسكيتس في اللقاء  على الرغم من أنه في حالة حصوله على انذار كان سيغيب عن مباراة الريال  "الليجا ليست الكلاسيكو، وجوارديولا يفعل دائما ما هو في مصلحة الفريق".


وأعرب اللاعب من ناحية أخرى عن سعادته بالفوز الذي حققه البرسا على ليفانتي  وصرح قائلا: "المهم في مثل هذه المباريات هو اللعب بسرعة، لأن الفرق التي  تشبه ليفانتي لديها قدرة على الانغلاق الدفاعي بصورة جيدة".


وارتفع رصيد برشلونة بعد المباراة إلى 34 نقطة في المركز الثاني بفارق ثلاث نقاط عن ريال مدريد المتصدر..


*

----------


## musab aljak

*لجنة الحكام بإتحاد الكرة القطرى تعقد إجتماعاً تحليلياً لمباريات الدورى



عقدت  لجنة الحكام بالاتحاد القطري لكرة القدم إجتماعها التحليلى الدورى والذى  يقام بغرض مناقشة وتحليل القرارات التحكيمية المختلفة لحكام مباريات دورى  نجوم قطر،وتم عقد الاجتماع بحضور رئيس لجنة الحكام ناجى الجوينى وعلى  الخليفى عضو اللجنة وبقية الأعضاء بالاضافة إلى الحكام والمساعدين بالدورى  القطري .

وتم خلال الإجتماع تحليل مباريات دورى نجوم قطر للجولتين الثامنة والتاسعة  ،عن طريق تناول الايجابيات والتركيز عليها ،وتصحيح السلبيات باستخدام تقنية  الفيديو لجميع الحالات التحكيمية ،ومن ثم مناقشتها ودراستها والاستفادة  منها .

ولاقت سلسة المناقشات قبولاً واستفادة كبيرة من قبل الحكام الحاضرين ،حيث  تأتى تلك الاجتماعات الدورية التحليلية فى إطار أهداف لجنة الحكام الرامية  للوصول بالأداء التحكيمى لأعلى مستوياته،وهو ما يصب فى مصلحة الكرة القطرية  كون العنصر التحكيمى من أهم أركان منظومة كرة القدم .



*

----------


## musab aljak

* وفاة سقراط قائد البرازيل السابق عن 57 عاما 


 ذكرت وسائل اعلام برازيلية نقلا عن مصادر في مستشفى ان سقراط القائد السابق لمنتخب البرازيل لكرة القدم توفي يوم الاحد عن 57 عاما.

وكان سقراط نقل الى المستشفى الاسرائيلي البرت اينشتاين في ساو باولو يوم  الخميس الماضي للعلاج من عدوى خطيرة في الجهاز الهضمي تسببت في حالة تسمم  حادة ووضع على جهاز التنفس الصناعي.

وشارك سقراط في كأس العالم عامي 1982 و1986 وتألق مع نادي كورنثيانز  البرازيلي في بداية الثمانينات من القرن الماضي وبرز كاحد أفضل لاعبي الوسط  في بلاده.

ويعد سقراط من أفضل لاعبي كورنثيانز طوال تاريخ النادي وقاد الفريق القادم  من ساو باولو للفوز بثلاث بطولات محلية اعوام 1979 و 1982 و1983.

وارتدى سقراط شارة قيادة منتخب البرازيل في كأس العالم 1982 عندما كان  الفريق هو المرشح الابرز للفوز باللقب لكنه فشل في تخطي الدور الثاني  للبطولة في اسبانيا.

وأهدر سقراط ركلة ترجيح عندما خسرت البرازيل امام فرنسا في دور الثمانية بكأس العالم 1986 في المكسيك.


*

----------


## musab aljak

*  بوكيتينو: كنا الأفضل أمام فالنسيا ولكننا خسرنا 


 قال المدير الفني لفريق إسبانيول، ماوريسيو بوكيتينو أن فريقه كان الأفضل في مباراة فالنسيا بالليجا والتي خسرها بنتيجة 2-1.
  وصرح المدرب عقب المباراة يوم السبت، وفقا لما جاء في صحيفة (أس) "بذلنا  جهدا كبيرا وأدينا مباراة ممتازة واستثنائية، وأشيد بما قام به اللاعبون  أمام فريق بحجم فالنسيا".
  وأضاف بوكيتينو "كل من شاهد المباراة يعرف أننا لعبنا بشجاعة وواجهنا لكن الصعوبات ولكننا في النهاية خسرنا".

  واعتبر المدرب أن كل ما كان ينقص فريقه هو بعض التوفيق للفوز بالمباراة، رافضا التحدث عن حكم اللقاء.
  وتجمد رصيد إسبانيول عقب الهزيمة إلى 17 نقطة في المركز التاسع..
فالنسيا، 4 ديسمبر/كانون أول : قال المدير الفني لفريق إسبانيول، ماوريسيو  بوكيتينو، إن فريقه كان الأفضل في مباراة فالنسيا بالدوري الإسباني والتي  خسرها بنتيجة 2-1.
  وصرح المدرب الأرجنتيني عقب مباراة السبت وفقا لما جاء في صحيفة (أس)  "بذلنا جهدا كبيرا وأدينا مباراة ممتازة واستثنائية، وأشيد بما قام به  اللاعبون أمام فريق بحجم فالنسيا".
  وأضاف بوكيتينو "كل من شاهد المباراة يعرف أننا لعبنا بشجاعة وواجهنا صعوبات ولكننا في النهاية خسرنا".
  واعتبر المدرب أن كل ما كان ينقص فريقه هو بعض التوفيق للفوز في المباراة، رافضا التحدث عن حكم اللقاء.
  وتجمد رصيد إسبانيول عقب الهزيمة عند 17 نقطة في المركز التاسع. 


*

----------


## musab aljak

*عبدالوهاب مدرب عجمان الإماراتي: ما يهمني تحركات اللاعبين والوصول إلى المرمى



أكد  العراقي عبدالوهاب عبدالقادر مدرب عجمان عقب الفوز على دبي 3-1 في دوري  المحترفين الإماراتي، أنه ليس لديه مشكلة في إضاعة الفرص، لكن الأهم عنده  تحركات لاعبيه داخل الملعب وكيفية خلقهم للفرص لأن الجهاز الفني مسؤوليته  في فترات الإعداد، تجهيز اللاعبين للوصول إلى مرمي الفريق المنافس، ويبقى  قرار التسجيل أو إنهاء الفرصة بيد اللاعب نفسه والمطالب أن يتخذه في ثواني.

وقال دائماً ما أتحدث مع اللاعبين عن أهمية التمتع باللعب والحرص على  الأداء الجيد داخل وخارج ملعبنا، وتبقى النتيجة بتوفيق من يستغل أخطاء  الغير، وهو ما حدث أمام دبي إذا ساعدتنا أخطاء الدفاع والحارس وهي واردة في  كل المباريات، واستثمرنا أيضاً المساحات الواسعة في دفاعات دبي نتيجة  الاندفاع الهجومي، والتنظيم الجيد للاعبين داخل الملعب دائماً ما يوصل إلى  نتيجة طيبة.

في المقابل، أعترف الروماني مارين ايوان مدرب دبي بأن فريقه فقد 3 نقاط  غالية على ملعبه، وقال خسرنا كما تعودنا في أغلب المباريات نتيجة أخطاء  قاتلة للمدافعين ومن ورائهم الحارس جمال عبدالله، ولا زلت أؤكد أن لاعبي  دبي شباب ويحتاجون إلى المزيد من الخبرة للتعامل مع مباريات دوري  المحترفين، وكان عليهم التركيز واللعب بجهد أكثر داخل أرض الملعب أمس الأول  لتحقيق الفوز، والآن علينا العمل بجهد أكبر لتحسين نتائجنا وترتيبنا في  مسابقة الدوري قبل أن يتحول الأمر إلى أزمة حقيقة يصعب التعامل معها.

 وقال ايوان لست من يضع أو يرسم استراتيجية نادي دبي، فأنا مجرد مدرب يقود  الفريق الأول للكرة وعقدي مرتبط بفترة زمنية محددة مهما طالت أو قصرت، وفي  الدول العربية دائماً لا يكون المدرب مسؤولاً عن وضع الخطط المستقبلية  للأندية التي يعمل فيها، كما أنني لا أعلم تحديداً من اللاعبين الذين  سيكونون متاحين خلال فترة الانتقالات الشتوية.

*

----------


## musab aljak

*3 أرقام جديدة في دورة الألعاب العالمية للاعاقة الحركية بدبي   



تواصل  دورة الألعاب العالمية للاعاقة الحركية والبتر التي تستضيفها إمارة  الشارقة الإماراتية حتى يوم السبت المقبل، إفراز أرقاماً قياسية جديدة ،  حيث تحققت3  أرقام جديدة في ألعاب القوى.
تمثلت الأرقام بإحراز العداء الكويتي أحمد المطيري زمن 18:17 ثانية في سباق  100 متر عدو رجال، وسجل الصيني يازي في الوثب الطويل رجال 6.11 متر، وسجلت  مواطنته كينغ وو في رمي الرمح سيدات 29.55 متر.



*

----------


## musab aljak

*ختام بطولة الإمارات لجمال الخيول في أبوظبي   



إختتمت  مساء أمس السبت، بطولة الإمارات لجمال الخيول العربية التي نظمتها جمعية  الإمارات للخيول العربية الأصيلة في ميدان قفز الحواجز بنادي أبوظبي  للفروسية بحضور سمو الشيخ عمار بن حميد النعيمي ولي عهد عجمان، والتي  إستمرت علي مدي 3 أيام بمشاركة 187 خيلا من أرقى السلالات العربية الأصيلة  من مختلف إسطبلات الدولة، والتي خصصت للملاك المواطنين برعاية سمو الشيخ  منصور بن زايد آل نهيان نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء وزير شؤون الرئاسة، وبلغت  إجمالي جوائزها المالية 3 ملايين درهم، حيث يمنح نظام البطولة الفائزين  العشرة الأوائل جوائز مالية متساوية بقيمة 20 ألف درهم كمبادرة تشجيعية  تحدث لأول مرة.

أسفرت نتائج اليوم الختامي، عن فوز "ع ج دراج" لأحمد حمد مصبح خلفان  المسافري بالمركز الأول في بطولة الفئة العاشرة للفحول من عمر 4 الي 6  سنوات فما فوق برصيد 93.25 نقطة، وجاء في المركز الثاني "دي مراكش" لمربط  دبي للخيول العربية الأصيلة برصيد 92.13 نقطة، فيما جاء ثالثا "عظيم ابن  جاستيس" لمربط عجمان برصيد 91.88 نقطة. 

في الفئة الحادية عشر للفحول من عمر 7 سنوات فما فوق، انتزع المركز  الأول"ميمفيس 27 " لمربط عجمان برصيد 92.13 نقطة، وحل ثانيا"مهنا الزبير"  للشيخ احمد عبدالله محمد آل ثاني برصيد 91.88 نقطة، وثالثا "ابن بترا"  للشيخ محمد بن سلطان بن محمد القاسمي برصيد 91.63 نقطة.

في بطولة الإمارات التشجيعية 2011، توجت بالميدالية الذهبية المهرة "جوهرة  الهواجر" لغانم محمد عبيد الهاجري، ونالت الميدالية الفضية "ايروونا دبليو  دبليو" لغانم محمد عبيد الهاجري، ونالت الميدالية البرونزية "مدمويزيل"  لعلي غانم علي هميلة المزروعي.

أحرز الميدالية الذهبية في بطولة الامهار التشجيعية "مرسال البداير" لغانم  علي غانم علي هميلة المزروعي، ونال الميدالية الفضية "ع ج دراس" لمحمد عيسي  خليفة بوشهاب السويدي، والميدالية البرونزية "دام العز" لخليفة سالم خليفة  محمد الفوره الشامسي.
في بطولة المهرات غير المسنة، توجت"ع ج سيادة" لمربط عجمان بالميدالية  الذهبية، ونالت الميدالية الفضية "نستيا او اس" لمربط عجمان، ونالت  الميدالية البرونزية دي موده" لمربط دبي للخيول العربية.

ونالت الفرس "تيهاما بللينا" للشيخ عبدالله محمد علي ال ثاني الميدالية  الذهبية في بطولة الافراس المسنة، فيما نالت الميدالية الفضية "أ ج أ  انجليكا" لمربط عجمان، ونالت الفضية"السناديكا أي إي" لغانم محمد عبيد  الهاجري.

ونال "مرجان الزبير" للشيخ سلطان عبدالله محمد آل ثاني الميدالية الذهبية  في بطولة الامهار المسنة، فيما نال الميدالية الفضية "دي مياس" لمربط دبي  للخيول العربية، ونال الميدالية البرونزية "ع ج بنتان" لمربط عجمان.

وتوج الفحل "ممفيس 27" لمربط عجمان بالميدالية الذهبية في بطولة الفحول،  فيما نال "دي مراكش" لمربط دبي للخيول العربية الميدالية الفضية، و"ع ج  دراج" لأحمد حمد مصبح خلفان المسافري بالميدالية البرونزية.

في التكريم الخاص بالبطولة، أحرز كأس الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان، الفرس  "تيهاما بللينا" للشيخ عبدالله محمد علي آل ثاني، ونالت الفرس"ار اس  غازييا" لإسطبلات الاريام العربية لقب جائزة اليوم الوطني 40، ونال لقبي  كأس الإمارات وجائزة أفضل مالك لخيل مشارك "ع ج دراج" لاحمد حمد مصبح خلفان  المسافري.

ونال جائزة افضل مربط مشارك مربط الهواجر لغانم محمد عبيد الهاجري، فيما  حقق جائزة افضل منتج ومالك لخيل مشارك "شهاب الهواجر" لغانم محمد عبيد  الهاجري.




*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تسلم يا مصعب وما عدمناك 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*الدولي العماني عبد الله كامونة يعلن إستعداده لشغل منصب "مراقب مباريات"     



أعلن  الدولي العماني السابق عبد الله كامونة عن نيته في شغل منصب "مراقب  مباريات" في البطولات المحلية في السلطنة وذلك بسبب عدم وجود مراقبي  المباريات خاصة في دوري الدرجة الاولى ، جاء ذلك خلال النقاش في اذاعة  الوصول الذي كان يدور حول أوضاع الأندية العمانية ومن ثم جاء الحديث حول  موضوع عدم وجود مراقبي المباريات في دوري الدرجة الاولى في عمان ووجود  المراقبين في دوري عمانتل للنخبة فقط ثم تمت مناقشة أحداث الشغب التي حدثت  في دوري الدرجة الاولى وتحديدا في مباراة مرباط ومجيس حيث أصيب حارس مرباط  بكسر في أنفه من خلال الإشتباكات التي حدثت في المباراة وتدخل على الخط  اداري فريق مرباط ليؤكد عدم وجود المراقبين في مباريات دوري الدرجة الاولى  لتأتي مكالمة اللاعب الدولي السابق عبد الله كامونة الذي أكد على الهواء  مباشرة استعداده التام في شغل هذا المنصب وأنه جاهز لمراقبة المباريات في  ظل عدم وجود المراقبين في دوري الدرجة الاولى بشرط حصوله على دورات من  الاتحاد العماني في هذا المجال.



وطالب كامونة الإتحاد العماني والاعلام الرياضي في السلطنة بضرورة الاهتمام  بهم وباللاعبين القدامى في عمان وأنهم الأولى في شغل هذه المناصب سواء  التحليل أو العمل في الاتحاد، ثم واصل كامونة حديثه مطالبا الجماهير بعدم  الهجوم على لاعبي صور يونس مبارك ومحسن صالح وأكد في هذا الصدد: اللاعبون  ربما لم يكونوا في يومهم في مباراة الاتحاد وربما يظهرون في مباريات أخرى  وهذه هي كرة القدم ولا يقدم اللاعب نفس مستواه في جميع المباريات لأن  اللاعب قد لا يكون في يومه في مباراة ما ثم يعود الى مستواه في المباراة  الأخرى.

*

----------


## musab aljak

*فيركوترن معجب بأداء الجزيرة رغم الأخطاء الدفاعية .. ومدرب الإمارات لا يخشى الإقالة



الجزيرة


أعرب  البلجيكي فرانكي فيركوترن المدير الفني للجزيرة، عن سعادته بالفوز على  الإمارات 4-1 في مباراتهما أمس السبت ضمن الجولة السادسة لدوري المحترفين  الإماراتي لكرة القدم.

وقال قدمنا أداء جيدا في النصف ساعة الأولى بعد تلقينا الهدف، وردينا  بأربعة أهداف، وهو ما علينا فعله لأنه يجب على البطل اللعب بروح قتالية دون  تهاون، وتلقينا الأهداف أولا في معظم المباريات يقلقنا ولا أريدها أن تصبح  عادة، لأن ردة الفعل لا يمكن أن تكون ناجحة دوما.

وأبدى قلقه من المستوى العام لدفاع فريقه، لكن ما يسعده اعتراف لاعبيه  بالخطأ عقب المباراة مما يعني سعيهم لتصحيحه، خاصة وأن الجزيرة مقبل على  مباريات أقوى بداية بمواجهتي الشباب والعين في الجولتين المقبلتين، وحصد  نقاط المباراتين تكسبنا العديد من الإيجابيات.

في المقابل، أعرب التونسي غازي الغرايري مدرب الإمارات، عن استياءه من  الأداء الذي ظهر به فريقه، مؤكدا أنه يعمل وفقا للإمكانيات المتاحة أمامه،  وفريقه يعاني من إصابات كثيرة منذ بداية الموسم، مما أثر على الأداء،  وأتمنى تحسن المستوي في حالة التعاقد مع لاعبين جدد، وقال ليس لدي أي مشكلة  إذا قررت إدارة النادي إقالتي، وكل المدربين معرضون لمثل هذه الأمور، لكني  اعمل بحسب الإمكانيات التي املكها والإدارة تعلم بهذا الأمر. 


*

----------


## musab aljak

*وفد رماية البحرين للشرطة وصل الكويت للمشاركة في البطولة الخليجية الأولى   



الوفد البحريني


وصل  وفد اتحاد الشرطة البحريني للكويت للمشاركة في بطولة الرماية للشرطة  الخليجية والتي ستنطلق منافستها غدا ويتألف المنتخب البحريني من علي محمد  نبهان إداريا للفريق وسامي بشير مبارك مدرباً واللاعبين هم : حمد الهاجري،  علي العربقي، علي عبد العزيز نقي، عبد الله بوعر كي، محمد علي الدهون، رشيد  الزيادي، عبد الحكيم احمد.

وكشف إداري وفد منتخب البحرين علي نبهان أن استعداداتهم للبطولة بسيطة  وكانت حسب الإمكانيات المتوفرة لهم وقال " لقد قمنا بإجراء اختبارات مكثفة ل  15 رامي وتم انتقاء منهم أفضل ستة، وسنشارك في كل مسابقة بلاعبين اثنين.

 وأضاف نبهان بدأنا التحضيرات للبطولة الخليجية الأولى للشرطة منذ ثلاثة  أسابيع وكان اللاعبين متفرغين للتدريبات اليومية من اجل الوصول إلى أعلى  جاهزية  قبل خوض منافسات البطولة.

وأشار إلي أن هدف الرماة البحرينيين هو المنافسة على جميع مسابقات البطولة  وحصد مراكز متقدمة، تضع المنتخب في المراكز الثلاثة الأولى، بأول بطولة  شرطية تنظم على مستوى الخليج.
ولفت أن جميع الرماة يشاركون للمرة الأولى في بطولات خارجية والجميع يسعى  لإثبات وجوده في أول ظهور خارجي له بالرغم من قلة الخبرة على المستوى  الخارجي، متمنياً في الوقت نفسه التوفيق للجميع بهذا الاستحقاق الذي يجمع  أفراد الشرطة الخليجية في بلد واحد.

وأشاد إداري الوفد البحريني ببادرة اتحاد الشرطة الكويتي بقيادة الشيخ احمد  نواف الأحمد الصباح من اجل استضافة هذه البطولة وهذا ليس غريباً على  الكويت وشعبها فهي دائماً تحتضن البطولات الخليجية والعربية والقارية في  مختلف المجالات الرياضية.



*

----------


## musab aljak

*مارك بارترا يجدد للبرسا الإثنين المقبل ويصعد للفريق الأول 



يجدد المدافع الشاب مارك بارترا لفريقه برشلونة الإسباني يوم الاثنين المقبل ليصعد للفريق الأول، وفقا لما ذكرته تقارير إخبارية.


وقالت صحيفة (سبورت) الرياضية الإسبانية إن اتصالات حدثت مؤخرا بين النادي ووكيل اللاعب وذلك لمراجعة مسودة العقد.


وأشارت الجريدة إلى أنه إذا لم يحدث أي شيء خارج عما هو متفق عليه فسيتم توقيع تجديد التعاقد يوم الاثنين المقبل.


وستبلغ قيمة الشرط الجزائي في تعاقد اللاعب الجديد 30 مليون يورو، وفقا  ل(سبورت)، التي أشارت إلى أن التجديد لن يزيد عن ثلاثة مواسم ولن يقل عن  موسمين.

وأوضحت الصحيفة أن المفاوضات ليست سهلة في ظل تلقي اللاعب عددا من العروض للانضمام لأندية كبرى مقابل مبالغ مالية كبيرة. 




*

----------


## musab aljak

*مانزانو مدرب أتلتيكو مدريد: الإنتقالات ستحدث في موعدها ولا أتحدث عن لاعب بعينه 



قال  المدير الفني لأتلتيكو مدريد، جريجوريو مانزانو تعليقا على ما يثار بخصوص  اقتراب انتقال لاعب الفريق خوسيه أنطونيو رييس إلى جالطا سراي التركي أن  "الانتقالات ستحدث في موعدها".


وصرح مانزانو في حوار نشرته جريدة (أس) في نسختها الالكترونية اليوم "حينما  يقترب موسم الانتقالات الشتوية تنطلق الشائعات، وأتلتيكو مستعد للانتقالات  لكن حينما يأتي موعدها، لا أتحدث عن لاعب بعينه

وتأتي تصريحات مانزانو المقتضبة بعدما نشر بخصوص أن رييس اقترب من الانتقال  لجالطا حيث ذكرت تقارير اخبارية اليوم أن النادي التركي باع بعض أسهمه  للتعاقد مع لاعب أتلتيكو مدريد.


وأوضحت الجريدة أن الصفقة اذا ما تمت كما يسعى مسئولو جالطا سراي فإن  اللاعب سيوقع على اللعب للنادي التركي لمدة ثلاثة مواسم مقابل ثلاثة ملايين  ونصف مليون يورو في الموسم الواحد..

*

----------


## musab aljak

*الزواج المبكر لم يمنع لاعبو اليابان من مواصلة نجاحاتهم مع المنتخبات 




هيروشي كيوتاكي


في  الوقت الذي ينتقد فيه الإعلام العربي بعض اللاعبين الذين يعانون من إنخفاض  في مستواهم الفني بعد دخولهم القفص الذهبي بجانب إنتقاد فكرة الزواج  المبكر للاعب العربي ، نجح اللاعب الياباني في تطبيق هذه النظرية بشكل  إيجابي وهي الزواج بسن مبكر والمحافظة على المستوى الفني بحسب ما أكدته  صحيفة سانكي سبورتس الياباني والتي أفردت تقريراً يتحدث عن فوائد الزواج  المبكر للاعب الياباني .

فقد أكدت الصحيفة اليابانية بأن تشكيلة المنتخب الياباني الأولمبي والذي  يتصدر ترتيب المجموعة الثالثة بتصفيات أولمبياد لندن 2012 تحتوي على خمسة  لاعبين متزوجين وهم الظهير الأيسر جوتوكو ساكاي ( 20 عاماً ) والمدافع  تايسوكي موراماتسو ( 21 عاماً ) وحارس المرمى الأساسي شويتشي جوندا ( 22  عاماً ) ولاعب الوسط هيروشي كيوتاكي ( 22 عاماً ) والحارس الإحتياطي  تاتسويا موريتا ( 21 عاماً ) .

لم يمنع الزواج المبكر اللاعبين الخمسة من المحافظة على مستواهم الفني  ليساعدوا منتخبهم الأولمبي في الإنتصار على منتخبات ماليزيا والبحرين  وسوريا ويكون منتخبهم الوحيد الذي يجمع تسعة نقاط في التصفيات الأولمبية .

وبنفس الصحيفة اليابانية أكد المدافع موراماتسو بأن الزواج المبكر ساعده في  تطوير مستواه الفني بجانب تحمل مسؤولية منتخبه الأولمبي وايضا أسرته  الصغيرة حيث قال : بعد الزواج بدأت أشعر بالمسؤولية تجاه أطفالي بجانب كرة  القدم ، زوجتي تساعدني في مهنة كرة القدم عن طريق توفير الغذاء المناسب  .

أما عن لاعب الوسط هيروشي كيوتاكي والذي تزوج في منتصف هذا العام من فتاة  أسمها ماريكو فأنه نفى شائعة تشتيت تركيز اللاعب بعد دخوله القفص الذهبي  حيث أكد لنفس الصحيفة اليابانية قائلاً : بعد الزواج يمكنني التركيز على  مباريات كرة القدم بالرغم من المشاركة مع منتخبي الأول والأولمبي  .

مما يذكر أن منتخب الياباني الأولمبي السابق والذي شارك بدورة أولمبياد  بكين 2008 شهد في ذلك الوقت مشاركة ثلاثة لاعبين متزوجين وهم الظهير الأيسر  ميتشيهيرو ياسودا والذي تزوج قبل البطولة بعام وايضا نفس الأمر للاعبان  كيسوكي هوندا وشينجي أوكازاكي الذين دخلوا القفص الذهبي بعام 2007 بحسب ما  أوضحه تقرير صحيفة نيكان سبورتس اليابانية .

وفي الوقت الحالي تمكن المهاجم الياباني الشاب تاكاشي أوسامي ( 19 عاماً )  من الدخول للقفص الذهبي قبل إنتقاله لصفوف فريق بايرن ميونخ الالماني حيث  تزوج من المذيعة اليابانية الشهيرة ران تايناكا ( 20 عاماً ) في شهر يونيو  الماضي ليتغير أسم المذيعة إلى ران أوسامي .


كيوتاكي ( رقم 13 ) يحتفل مع فريقه سيريزو بقدوم مولوده البكر قبل ثلاثة أيام 



قائد منتخب اليابان الأولمبي شويتشي جوندا



تاكاشي أوسامي

*

----------


## musab aljak

*ابوتريكة يغيب عن تدريبات الأهلي المصري 




غاب محمد أبو تريكة صانع ألعاب الأهلي المصري عن تدريبات فريقه الجماعية  صباح اليوم وأكتفي بخوض تدريبات في صالة اللياقة .

وأوضح إيهاب علي طبيب الأهلي لمراسل "كووورة " أن غياب أبو تريكة جاء نتيجة خوف الجهاز الفني من تعرض اللاعب للإجهاد .

وشهد مران اليوم الصباحي ، عودة الثنائي فابيو جونيور ودومينيك دا سيلفا  لتدريبات الفريق الجماعية ، فيما واصل أحمد السيد التدريبات التأهيلية وغاب  محمد شوقي بسبب أزمة اختطاف شقيقه .

وبدأ اليوم مدافع الفريق رامي ربيعة أولي أيام برنامجه التأهيلي ، حيث أنه مصاب في فقرات الظهر

وقرر الجهاز الفني إقامة مران الفريق غداً مساءاً ، وذلك استعدادا لملاقاة طلائع الجيش الثلاثاء في اعتزال عبد الستار صبري

*

----------


## musab aljak

* مصر تنظم تصفيات التايكوندو المؤهلة لاولمبياد لندن 2012 



التايكوندو المصري ( يسار) حصل على برونزية العالم 


 قال الاتحاد المصري للتايكوندو اليوم الاحد إنه سينظم التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لاولمبياد لندن 2012.

 وقال حسام الدين كمال رئيس الاتحاد في بيان ان التصفيات ستقام بالصالة  المغطاة باستاد القاهرة خلال الفترة بين الثامن و13 يناير كانون الثاني  المقبل.

 وأضاف البيان ان 40 دولة افريقية وعربية ستشارك في هذه التصفيات التي من  المقرر أن يعلن الاتحاد برنامج منافساتها المفصل الاسبوع المقبل.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسمياً.. نور يغادر الاتحاد إلى الجيش القطري بصفقة كبيرة
         انتقل الدولي السعودي محمد نور لاعب وسط وقائد اتحاد جدة إلى نادي  الجيش القطري رسمياً السبت بموجب عقد يمتد حتى نهاية هذا الموسم مقابل ثلاث  ملايين وسبع مائة ألف دولار.       

         وتم الاتفاق على بنود العقد خلال اجتماعا عقد السبت جمع إدارة نادي  الاتحاد برئاسة محمد بن داخل مع مفاوض نادي الجيش القطري، وسيكون نصيب  محمد نور من الصفقة مليون دولار فيما سيذهب باقي قيمة العقد إلى جيب النادي  السعودي الذي يسعى في استغلال العائد المالي القوي للنادي في إحلال الفريق  والبحث عن لاعبين محليين على مستوى عالي.       
         وكانت إدارة "العميد" مترردة من اتخاذ قرار بيع قائد الفريق بسبب  ضغط بعض أعضاء الشرف وردة فعل الجمهور حول رحيل نجم الفريق الذي حقق أكثر  من واحد وعشرين بطولة مع الاتحاد.       

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتليتكو يقهر رايو فاليكانو تغلب أتليتكو مدريد على ضيفه رايو فاليكانو 3-1 الأحد في المرحلة الرابعة عشر من الدوري الأسباني لكرة القدم.
                    ورفع أتليتكو رصيده إلى 19 نقطة في المركز السابع بينما تجمد رصيد رايو فاليكانو عند 16 نقطة في المركز الحادي عشر.       
*

----------

